# Put a sticker on it!



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Found this little gem via the Malibu Kayaks Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/MalibuKayaks).










The U.S. Coastguard have started a simple program of producing a sticker for kayaks that you put your name and contact details on so if your yak is found unattended - in particular - at sea, the authorities can rapidly determine if they have a lost boat on their hands or a full scale search. More details can be found here: http://www.canoekayak.com/touring-kayak ... ker-on-it/

Obviously none of us "need" the sticker to do this. The point is, this is a really worthwhile thing to do IMHO and I'll be pulling out the permanent marker real soon.


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Great Idea, simple but effective!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Don't forget to replace the leading zero with a +61


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

They should make an alternate one which say "Stolen from" at the top.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

This should be avilable here. Rescue helicopters cost about $5000/hr to run, and would be better involved helping people who are truly in distress.

What do you think about writing to the authorities here to get a similar scheme started? Coastguard, VMR, Police, State and Federal Governments, EMS (rescue choppers) come to mind, and of course Australian Maritime Safety Authority (AMSA).

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Squidley said:


> Don't forget to replace the leading zero with a +61


Strong winds down your way?


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want to download, can be found here: http://cgvi.uscg.mil/media/main.php?g2_itemId=785212&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
Cheers


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

simple but effective, I like it


----------

